# Your best pic of 2013



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Show us your best pic for 2013


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

These two


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry Rio I couldn't decide on just one. Same animal from the front and rear. Baker


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My little girl as little Red Ridding hood and one of our Big Bad Wolfs









second favorite pic this year was my fishing buddy Justin with a Tuna on a trip we took to Venice


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

dawn in Venice on my birthday, looking towards tiger pass.....



Back in February on Texoma, my youngest daughter's first striper!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

what a stud axis !!!!! beautiful Huskie


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*One of my wife's favorites*

Taken at dawn from my deer stand near Pineland, TX. Sunrise slowly creeping up, cold front had just blown through, and I could hear geese flying high in the sky headed South. All this while sitting in my stand, thinking what a beautiful day God had made.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry for the sideways pic ive done all I can to fix it.
Please delete.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

80 years young still giving them a yank.


17 years old and following family traditions.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Sunset from the front porch.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Triplets*

Watched the 3rd one being born outside our kitchen window. There are almost 7 months old and we still see them almost every day.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

seabo said:


> These two


fixed


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

One of us needs some relief!


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

banded woodie. first duck of the year for us.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Some of my favorites from "13â€¦.
1) Three prettiest girls in Colorado.
2) M/K & the boys at Tiki.
3 & 4) Tommie & me in South Texas.
5) Tommie's 1st 2013 Pheasants.
6) My Bozeman MT lunch date.
7) M/K & Tommie hunting pheasants in Stanley, NoDak.
8) Post hunt dinner in Minot, ND.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Wife and Daughters first bucks,

Daughters graduation from UHD 2 weeks ago.

Son's first march in at aTm...


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I have more than one myself

My amazing wife


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite- Ensco at Dusk


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunset two days ago- made for a great pic!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright a couple more...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

roundman said:


> fixed


Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

October trip with Capt Scott Null


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Me and my son going wade fishing one morning at horn island. 









Teaching him how to sight fish. 









Horn island sunset!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

*pic*

My 8 year olds 8pt. Neck shot at 60 yards.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

2013 was good to me and my wife.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I didn't take this one but had it done. It's my Daughter, Nieces and Nephew. We had it done for the Mothers. Getting them all to keep a secret for over a month was tough but they kept quiet and was a big hit. Had some others taken as well but this one is my favorite.

Poor Boy don't have a chance with all the girls.


----------



## JMILLER6263 (May 31, 2012)

My boy with a young lab that just wondered up one day.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Not all that happy a picture but this one was important to me and the wife! 

I just stood back and let her talk to her dad for a while


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a hundred and one pictures I love, but this one steals my heart. I had been sick for weeks and hadn't seen him. He was as happy to see me as I was to see him. He was laughing at my Laryngitis voice.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

The two most important people in my life:


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

JMILLER6263 said:


> My boy with a young lab that just wondered up one day.










I would have dognapped him!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*Biggest red on my flyrod*


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*Otis showing his daddy some love!*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Amberjack about to get the gaff









Mr. Red









Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

My nephew evacuating a newborn baby after the Phillipines'typhoon.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Great pic's everyone!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Bigfoot lives


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

First grandson born in October


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

funny duck 









preggo wife


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Couple of wood ducks...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Really nice pics folks!


Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My two greatest joys...my Grand kids. Number three (another boy) will be here at the beginning of March.


----------



## jbird8791 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan Beach Sunrise


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Release of Big Cat.....*

Lake Palestine....


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*Action*

Catch and release


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

christmas in nebraska

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Tigerfan said:


> My nephew evacuating a newborn baby after the Phillipines'typhoon.


I'll vote for this one. I'm a father and a grandfather! Wow!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

View from our resort in Cabo and picture of gf with whale sharks we went swimming with


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

My son wading back to the boat!! It was definately my favorite from our outings of the year.
Cold water trout with my son


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

My best 
for the year


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Costa Rica*

Costa Rica 0n our 30th wedding anniversary


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Try again


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I liked this one of my Christmas Day buck and bobcat kills....


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Try again


That is a awesome fish!! Hope I get to get one like that someday!!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

TAPPS 4 A State Champs 2013. My daughter is 2nd from left. She batted .662 as a freshman. We can't wait for next year!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

My first baby boy. Born February 18th


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Some I the better pics that I have...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Brushpoppin said:


> Some I the better pics that I have...


Trolling are you ?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Trolling for?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

1st is morning wade day after my sis went to see God.
2nd is same wade, caught 2 flatties.
3rd is next day with my sister's two and my two. Very sobering knowing they're the last of us.....so far....


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Prayer Hill at New Hope Manvel.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*Central Park*

Let's try to post this one. I have tried to scale it down and I hope that it is small enough.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wildlife refuge last week


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Couldn't figure out how to rotate pic. Sorry


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*Pics*

1.  A short fat fish- went over 8lbs and did not make 27"- Eddie Douglas Special-Matagorda

2. East Matty Sunset


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I found this one: my girls @ lake Catherine dam/Ouachita river, Ar.
went to visit/ deer hunt/walleye fish.

The visiting was great!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

fishing with my daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wife's first keeper red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Holman-Allen House in Bay City


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

First fish caught on the new boat in July. Too bad it was my wife and not me. I'll never live it down!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Hiking in yellowstone. Showing off my bush.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

New camera!!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I took my buddy and his son to my lease. We had a Gaddy land about 100 yards out and I gave little man my gadwall call and told him when to blow the call. To our utter surprise he swam in range and shot him but he and I had to chase it down. This is us coming back. He held that duck for another hour till we left.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Hunting (napping) with my daughter...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Orange beach /Gulfshores Alabama....July/August ...2013


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

good times with the kiddo..


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Taken on my 49th birthday, taking the first trip on my first boat, with my daughter, just back from her first semester away at college. I'll never forget this day.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

sargentmajor said:


> Orange beach /Gulfshores Alabama....July/August ...2013


Awesome pic! We will be there 4th of July week.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Can not decide between the two


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Love the lines on this one.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Cant Decide 
1. Girlfriend at a show in Waco
2. Remi


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Daughter Laney and I in the stand together. Was her first "hunt" although was told by Momma that no shooting was allowed with her little ears in there. Best hunt of the year for me and I didn't even have a gun.


----------

